# L.A. Police: Gang members intentionally shot toddler



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Associated Press

LOS ANGELES (AP) - A 3-year-old girl gunned down in her driveway was targeted in a callous attack by gang members, who mistakenly thought her father was a member of a rival group, authorities said. Kaitlyn Avila died Oct. 1 when two men pulled up in front of her family's apartment and one shot her point blank.

"This wasn't an accident or case of her getting caught in the fire," police Deputy Chief Charles Beck said Monday. "He intended to kill her. This was a callous killing. It is beyond even what gangsters consider usual." 
Beck said the killer approached Kaitlyn, father Cesar Avila and her 6-year-old sister as they were getting out of their car after a trip to McDonald's. He wounded Cesar Avila, erroneously believing that he was a member of a rival gang, then shot Kaitlyn once in the chest, police said. 
A joint task force of the LAPD and FBI has arrested one suspect, the alleged driver. But the 17-year-old suspected triggerman, Jonathan Banks, was still being sought. 
Beck said the shooting underscored continued gang problems in the southwest Los Angeles neighborhood of Baldwin Village. Two warring gangs occupy the area: the Black P-Stones, a mostly black gang, and 18th Street, a mostly Latino gang. 
The victims were Latino and the assailants were black, police officials said.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

As you can see by this story, we have some pretty bad people out here... and this dirtbag was only 17 years-old!


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

sick bastards, killing an innocent kid always gets me.


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

why not take these sumsabitches, sign them up to fight in iraq, shit, that way they get free camies, free guns, free food and get to kill people for free...f'n a holes


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

sherifflittle said:


> why not take these sumsabitches, sign them up to fight in iraq, shit, that way they get free camies, free guns, free food and get to kill people for free...f'n a holes


 ARE YOU FK'N KIDDING? I HOPE YOU ARE. ONly thing to do with these pos's is put a bullet in the back of theyre heads!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 25, 2005)

This is just heartbreaking. One of the few things I don't miss about LA is all the gang violence. Take care LA Copper and thank you!


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

im kidding sure...but think how quickly they'll get there behinds shot to hell...less problems on our streets....muther effers


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

sherifflittle said:


> im kidding sure...but think how quickly they'll get there behinds shot to hell...less problems on our streets....muther effers


Theyre worse than usless, you couldnt train em, theyre selfish, arrogant selfservering bastards. WOULD YOU WANT ONE AROUND YOU ? As a Army Ranger of 5 years,I will tellyou they carry the worse traits any soldier could have.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Teen Accused Of Toddler's Point-Blank Killing*

*Suspected Gang Member Pleads Not Guilty*










Jonathan Banks

*LOS ANGELES -- *In Los Angeles, a suspected gang member has pleaded not guilty in the point-blank killing of a toddler. 
Police allege that 17-year-old Jonathan Banks fatally shot 3-year-old Kaitlyn Avila near her family's driveway three weeks ago. He's also charged with wounding the girl's father, Cesar Avila. Authorities said he mistook him for a rival gang member. 
Banks is accused of firing at Kaitlyn Avila, her father and her 6-year-old sister on Sept. 24 as they were getting out of their car.

Police said Banks first shot Cesar Avila, then fired at Kaitlyn's chest.

Banks' suspected getaway driver, Larone Larrimore, 26, also has been charged.

Along with murder and attempted murder charges, they face a special allegation of personal use of a firearm to further a street gang. That would mean an even longer prison sentence if they are convicted.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Besides being the biggest type of dirtbag, guys like this are definite Job Security..


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

you know ...i cant say that i dont agree w/ you...


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

i dont think id want one around me...i cant see someone getting my back w/ saggy b.d.u's and a duty belt and hat cocked side-ways..aaahhhh no


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> Besides being the biggest type of dirtbag, guys like this are definite Job Security..


well i guess we'll never go out of "bidniss"...mwwwwaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

How sad! No father gangster or drug pusher deserves to go through that shit! I hope they let him put his street fighting skills to good use with that cock sucking, good for nothing,conceited,egotistical scum bag!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> How sad! No father gangster or drug pusher deserves to go through that shit! I hope they let him put his street fighting skills to good use with that cock sucking, good for nothing,conceited,egotistical scum bag!


This is truly sickening crime.
I do not, however, feel any remorse for the druggie father. Had he not succumbed to peer pressure.. or whatever excuse they use.. and joined a gang, did drugs, etc. this would never had happened. Besides.. I never see these people as "victims". I am sure he has done some bad things to rival gangs or their families. The true victim is a toddler.. how f'n pathetic.
</IMG>


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

that is some serious b.l.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

Granted, I know nothing about the father of that kid and what mistakes he made to end up in that kind of situation. But, I would go off the deep end if I ever lost my son. MM1799, I can understand what you are talking about, but if you have kids, you would be able to empathize with that loss on some level...
As for the shooter, I quote Jay Severin:
"Light him on fire, and put it out with an icepick"


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

5-0 said:


> But, I would go off the deep end if I ever lost my son. MM1799, I can understand what you are talking about, but if you have kids, you would be able to empathize with that loss on some level...


Sorry to bring up a week old topic, I just saw this.
I do have kids and I can empathize with his loss.. hell if one of my kids died I dont know what I would do -- I can tell you it would not be in retribution though.

What I am saying is I would never put myself in a position that endangered my family. This father is partly at fault for the death of this toddler because he is/was a scumbag and decided to be one of the "cool kids" and run with a gang. The 17year old is ultimately at fault, but would this toddler have lost her life had the father stayed on the straight and narrow path? And I dont buy into that whole "peer pressure" crap, because I know countless individuals who have a bad upbringing, bad luck, live in poverty and try as hard as they can to make it without resorting to crime. I have the utmost respect for them.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> A 3-year-old girl gunned down in her driveway was targeted in a callous attack by gang members, who mistakenly thought her father was a member of a rival group, authorities said.


MM1799, what makes it worse is that the father wasn't even a gang banger... he was mistaken as one. Apparently even gang members stereotype, becuase they thought he "looked like one". Attention Parents!!: This is why you need to watch what your kids wear!! Little Mikey might be a great kid, but looking like Eminem is gonna get him in trouble.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Damn, I never was a great reader... 

Out of curiosity, was he a gangbanger at all? Clearly not a rival.. but maybe he was one somewhere else. Sorry I dont know the levels of gangness or gayness (that might be more accurate). A little girl is dead because snoop dogg and 50 cent make ordinary citizens go gangsta.. pathetic.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

MM1799 said:


> Damn, I never was a great reader...
> 
> Out of curiosity, was he a gangbanger at all? Clearly not a rival.. but maybe he was one somewhere else. Sorry I dont know the levels of gangness or gayness (that might be more accurate). A little girl is dead because snoop dogg and 50 cent make ordinary citizens go gangsta.. pathetic.


Actually, they did turn out to be rivals and the father actually is a gangster. There has been a lot more activity between Black and Hispanic gangs warring with each other. It used to be only Black on Black and Hispanic on Hispanic but that's beginning to change. Blacks and Hispanics have always had big time rivalrys in the prison system but now it's spilling out onto the streets. Bad news for the citizens but "good" news for those of us who want to work.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

MM1799 said:


> A little girl is dead because snoop dogg and 50 cent make ordinary citizens go gangsta.. pathetic.


 So I understand... we are blaming rap music for the death of a 3 year old girl. Geez&#8230; None of the Snoop CDs in my music collection came with a complementary Glock&#8230; or does that only happen in LA?


A young kid who listens to rap music joins a gang and shoots a 3 year old...
A young kid who "plays video games" decides todays the day to shoot up the lunch room of his high school...
The problem is a direct result of us as a community not holding individuals responsible for their actions. It is not a result of the these kids playing Doom or listening to Snoop.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Nightstalker said:


> So I understand... we are blaming rap music for the death of a 3 year old girl. Geez&#8230; None of the Snoop CDs in my music collection came with a complementary Glock&#8230; or does that only happen in LA?
> 
> A young kid who listens to rap music joins a gang and shoots a 3 year old...
> A young kid who "plays video games" decides todays the day to shoot up the lunch room of his high school...
> The problem is a direct result of us as a community not holding individuals responsible for their actions. It is not a result of the these kids playing Doom or listening to Snoop.


*"A young kid who listens to rap music joins a gang and shoots a 3 year old..."*
That is not what I was saying AT ALL. I was stating that because of the popularity in rap music; the fashion industry has made it "cool" to look like a thug. Therefore, the shooter mistaken shot this father because he was dressed like a gangbanger.

It has been cleared up that the father was in fact a gangbanger. I go back to my statements earlier about holding the shooter AND the father responsible for both being scumbags.

*"The problem is a direct result of us as a community not holding individuals responsible for their actions. It is not a result of the these kids playing Doom or listening to Snoop.*"
Thank you for NOT reading my first posts. Try reading everything before you chime in. In my first statements I clearly stated I have almost no sympathy for the father because he is a gangbanger. I hold him partly responsible.

Go back to defending dgdj and his idiotic assumptions and posts.. you two are a perfect fit.


----------

